# Wacky Doctor



## Rip (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Recently, I had my bloodwork done. 
Total TEST = 938
Free TEST = 231.7
E = 10

This is with 200mg / week.  Are these good levels. The Free looks a little high, according to the Lab's range.

So my Doctor is copping an attitude. She refuses to respond to the pharmacy and I'm running out.  I think I have one dose left.  The pharmacy has sent multiple notifications over the past week and a half and still have not received a response from her.  I have an appointment coming up Wednesday. If she doesn't refill my prescription, I will crash, unless I get some soon. I've been on TESt for about 4 years. This is messed up.


----------



## DF (Dec 10, 2013)

Are the these number from the day your next shot was due?  

Always have back up test.  I have enough to get me thru 2025.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is she not calling?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 10, 2013)

Fire her and get a new.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 10, 2013)

That's really F'd up that she will not respond. I would express my disappointment in her bedside manner at the appointment. Then like SFG said, fire her ass and get a new dr. Good luck bud.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 10, 2013)

get a new doc brotha


----------



## Azog (Dec 10, 2013)

Definitely find a new doc! In the meantime, score some good test from a UGL to keep yourself afloat.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Get rid of the women and get a man doc who's can under stand you still want a boner


----------



## stonetag (Dec 11, 2013)

DF said:


> Are the these number from the day your next shot was due?
> 
> Always have back up test.  I have enough to get me thru 2025.



Sounds like way too much DF, I'll PM my address!


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats fked up , just like the guys said get rid of her asap


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2013)

DF said:


> Are the these number from the day your next shot was due?
> 
> Always have back up test.  I have enough to get me thru 2025.



Why do you ask? Wouldn't they start to drop and get lower then?  I think it was a few days after my shot. 

 2025...that's funny. I'm going to have to arrange that. LOL. 

She was giving a script for pharmaceutical TEST Cypionate.


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not sure. I'm going to try to call the office tomorrow. 
I guess she's pissed that I'm doing more than she prescribed. 
Every time it's a little high (according to her) she tells me to do a tenth of a ml less.


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> That's really F'd up that she will not respond. I would express my disappointment in her bedside manner at the appointment. Then like SFG said, fire her ass and get a new dr. Good luck bud.



I've have done that more than once. She talks over me and cuts me off while i'm talking. She talks down to me like I'm a little kid. It's messed up. 
She makes mistakes all of the time. Once she called HCG "Growth Hormone."  
She doesn't believe in AI's. 
She insisted that Veramist and Patanase are in the same family.  I told her to her face that she 's wrong and she argued with me. Patanase is a anti-histamine. 
When I was at my Gastroenterolost's office and told him who my Primary was, he gave me a look and said, "is she still in practice?"  LOL


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## juuced (Dec 11, 2013)

Next time you go in for blood test dont take any test injections for 7-10days.  then you should test low and she may even up your dose.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 11, 2013)

juuced said:


> Next time you go in for blood test dont take any test injections for 7-10days.  then you should test low and she may even up your dose.



^^^exactly what I do every time.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 11, 2013)

Rip said:


> I've have done that more than once. She talks over me and cuts me off while i'm talking. She talks down to me like I'm a little kid. It's messed up.
> She makes mistakes all of the time. Once she called HCG "Growth Hormone."
> She doesn't believe in AI's.
> She insisted that Veramist and Patanase are in the same family.  I told her to her face that she 's wrong and she argued with me. Patanase is a anti-histamine.
> When I was at my Gastroenterolost's office and told him who my Primary was, he gave me a look and said, "is she still in practice?"  LOL





That's jacked up. I guess she doesn't understand that she works for you and you can decide to stop using her services. There is nothing binding you to that Dr. It took me a long time to get into that mindset. 
Once I found a new doc I stopped acting like they were doing me a favor by being my dr. and instead I became a customer paying for a service. You have to be a little more diplomatic (not like you're shopping at Home Depot) and it works great for me.  
Best of luck.


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2013)

Rip said:


> Why do you ask? Wouldn't they start to drop and get lower then?  I think it was a few days after my shot.
> 
> 2025...that's funny. I'm going to have to arrange that. LOL.
> 
> She was giving a script for pharmaceutical TEST Cypionate.



Most have their test check on the day the next shot is due.  This will give you your bottom test number.  If you get tested a few days after your shot it's going to show higher.  Yes, I have 5 vials of scripted test cyp laying around & my clinic keeps asking if I need more.  Not to mention my UGL supply.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2013)

Rip said:


> I've have done that more than once. She talks over me and cuts me off while i'm talking. She talks down to me like I'm a little kid. It's messed up.
> She makes mistakes all of the time. Once she called HCG "Growth Hormone."
> She doesn't believe in AI's.
> She insisted that Veramist and Patanase are in the same family.  I told her to her face that she 's wrong and she argued with me. Patanase is a anti-histamine.
> When I was at my Gastroenterolost's office and told him who my Primary was, he gave me a look and said, "is she still in practice?"  LOL



This chick needs a reailty check. I've been here before too. I had a doc that was just like yours and one day I snapped and reminding them of me paying them for a service that isn't hard to find, I'm a grown man and if I needed a mother I'd call my own amd I told her don't you ever disrespect me as a man again as your not my family or my wife. I made her cry and felt bad after as I'm usually a calm giant but I hate being disrespected by a person I'm paying for help.


----------



## Rip (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks! I've got to try that.  The most she ever prescribed was .7 ml. 
She wanted me to do 1.4 ml every 2 weeks.  Huh! 
As soon as she saw my levels, she told me to lower it.


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel your pain Rip! I just asked my doc for some specific blood work and he denied ordering the estriodol test. I told him that I think
A new pcp is in order. One to many times of this guy screwing me around. 

Yeah they work for you. I know they're supposed to make crucial decisions for you in regards to your health. But my god my experience with my pcp and endo and the plethora of personal accounts of similar issues lead me to believe that a lot of docs just don't give a shit about furthering there education.


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm with everyone else.  Get a new doc and when you have the chance, stockpile.  I've got a years supply now and still not happy.  

Also, your free test is high, which isn't really a bad thing, are you taking anything that would lower your SHBG?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 16, 2013)

just remember that the bitch works for you. not the other way around


----------



## Rip (Dec 19, 2013)

TR90125 said:


> I'm with everyone else.  Get a new doc and when you have the chance, stockpile.  I've got a years supply now and still not happy.
> 
> Also, your free test is high, which isn't really a bad thing, are you taking anything that would lower your SHBG?



Sounds like good advice. Thanks. 
No, I'm not taking anything. What would you suggest?


----------



## Rip (Dec 19, 2013)

I finally saw her the other day. She said my free was high. She also said all of the studies she has read agree that the best way to take Testosterone is to inject it every other week. I questioned her rationale and she said it's less damaging to liver. She also said the drug companies recommend it too. By then, I'd be crashing, after being on it for about 5 years. (I recently got a hold of my records and it has been 5 years).


----------

